# Someone in fife to paint my calipers and hubs?



## Mikee (Apr 13, 2011)

Anyone here do this? I'm a bit "slap dash" in all honesty lol so would like a perfect job and at the same time seal my alloys.

The car has only done 5k so it's pretty clean and the wheels have just been powder coated in black so also mint.

Happy to leave it over the weekend also.

Any help appreciated


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Mikee, click my sig. mate, there are a couple of supporters through your neck of the woods that should be able to help you out no problems mate.

Be sure to check their work out in the studio section too though :thumb:


----------



## mike2909 (Mar 31, 2011)

What vehicle are they on ? Are they standard calipers?


----------



## The Big Yin (Apr 8, 2006)

Mikee you have my number


----------



## SR06 (Aug 24, 2009)

Like this?


----------



## Mikee (Apr 13, 2011)

Still looking guys. Really want a nice job made


----------



## cra3g...d (Jul 30, 2011)

I'll do them m8 for a mars bar.:driver:


----------



## cra3g...d (Jul 30, 2011)

The guy across from the old smithys tavern in kirkcaldy might do them .


----------



## V987S (May 6, 2011)

Great information, thanks.


----------



## cra3g...d (Jul 30, 2011)

Did you get somone to paint you calipers????


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

To save me starting a new thread, who wants to do mine?
Cheers


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Bump, anyone? Cheers


----------

